# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Пошел. Отсюда. Вон.

## Мара

Раз уж тут рулит любовная тема, хочу показать текст моей любимой поэтессы, меня он когда-то очень тронул:

"Любой честный человек, бросая женщину по любой из причин - больше не прет, устал, уходит к другой - сколько бы ни длились эти отношения, сколь бы ни к чему не обязывающими они ему ни казались - но если он бросает ее, а она продолжает его любить, и любит, возможно, в разы сильнее и безысходнее, потому что чует, что ее бросают - он должен сделать одну вещь.

Он должен выбрать время, купить бутылку ее любимого алкоголя, приехать к ней вечером, сесть на стул и покориться судьбе.

Она будет молчать, смотреть на него стеклянно и сорок минут ворочать в чашке остывший чай, безнадежно позвякивая ложечкой; она будет орать, трясти его за лацканы, швырять в него тяжелые тупые металлические, вопить, что жалеет о каждой милисекунде, потраченной на такого ублюдка, как он, Господи, какая она идиотка, ну почему, почему, чуяло мое сердце, я же знала, глаза у тебя пустые, бессовестные, да ты никогда и не любил меня, чудовище, ну ведь не любил же, посмотри на меня, скажи мне это в лицо, моральный калека, тебе всегда было плевать, Боже, как я тебя ненавижу, люто, бешено, до седьмого колена; она выпьет два бокала, сядет на колени, расстегнет рубашку, поволочет в спальню, разревется в разгар процесса, но не отпустит до утра, это отдельный кайф, острый, пограничный, мучительный; она уткнется губами в кулак, сощурится, посидит минут пять, потом отведет руку и скажет раздельно, веско, каждое слово по пуду:

- Пошел. Отсюда. Вон.

Она будет иметь право на все это, и это будет справедливо. Это не будет в ней копиться, бродить, выжигать внутренности.

Любимых женщин, по-хорошему, вообще нельзя бросать никогда, нипочему, ни при каких обстоятельствах; но если уж ты не боишься брать такой грех на душу, не удирай после садистской дежурной улыбочки, поджав хвост, как трусливый пес - а оставь ей последнее слово, ей еще переламываться по тебе на сухую, будь милосерден.

А те, кто считает, что написать в окошке icq: "Мы расстаемся. Я надеюсь, мы сможем остаться друзьями" - это и есть цивилизованно разойтись, - так это люди без сердца.

Потому что ты сначала чувствуешь, как ледник сходит у тебя под легкими, потом киваешь, истошно смаргиваешь, киваешь опять, пишешь "да брось, чувак, все в порядке, все свои"; ходишь неестестественно прямая, деревянная, негнущаяся, день-другой, потом думаешь - о, да вроде совсем не больно в этот раз, - выпиваешь с подругами, матерясь, выпиваешь с ним и его друзьями, смеясь чуть громче и нарочитей обычного, потом еще, еще, и вроде даже уже ничего, выдохнули, починили рельсы, поехали дальше - а через месяц начисто срывает кровлю.

Ты последовательно обнаруживаешь себя бухой до неприятной ряби в глазах, до изображения с помехами, выгнутого, с искаженной цветопередачей, как при плохом сигнале - в незнакомой квартире, с людьми, которых ты видишь впервые, с такой структурой времени, когда каждая секунда тянется и мерзко скрипит, как резина, и звук собственного дыхания заглушает голос человека, пытающегося втолковать тебе, насколько ты божественна; посреди перекрытой Тверской, ночью, под салют, подхваченной и несомой куда-то упругой, опасной, визгливой людской лавиной, с вопросом, бегущим назойливым дисклеймером где-то за глазным яблоком - чтояздесьделаю?чтояздесьделаю?; под тупым московским ливнем, с лужами, на которых "сопли пузырями", целующейся с мощным, вызывающе красивым отцом семейства; в пустой квартире, пропахшей котом и краской так, что аж ест глаза, в пять утра, бессонной, злой, третьи сутки не способной заставить себя работать, а работы как назло вагон; на подоконнике в кухне, днем, в дождь, сгрызающей ногти до младенческого, розового мясца.

Я утрирую, да, я себя накручиваю, да. Мне не дали ни поплакать, ни погладить по макушке, ни съесть, ни выпить, ни поцеловать, и комок в горле рос-рос, как опухоль, и через месяц рвется из меня каким-то выводком Чужих, в день по одному." (с)  Вера Полозкова

----------


## Kent

Не осилил...

----------


## Игорёк

сопли для беспроблемных. не осилил.

----------


## railton

+1 не осилил

----------


## StupidGirl

Осилила первую половину)
Я, как самая обыкновенная быдло-девушка, под каждым словом этой первой половины могу подписаться

----------


## railton

> Все бы "быдло-девушки" еще так красиво и грамотно писали.


 А что есть быдло ? )

----------


## The loser

Читать не стал, название не понравилось. Какое-то пафосное, и понятно, что сопли про любофф.
Вера Полозкова... Что-то в последнее время часто эту фамилию слышу. Наверное, какая-то творчиская личность

----------


## Black Angel

О, Вера Полозкова.. Как всегда эмоционально, правдиво и жестко. Нравятся ее стихи, некоторые аж до дрожи пробирают. Вот что значит, когда что то делаешь в первую очередь для себя, а не на публику

----------


## StupidGirl

Февраль, ну это же не показатель

----------


## Syrok

Осилил без проблем. Очень яркая передача эмоций, но вон чтоб интересных и небанальных мыслей,  таких там не заметил.  Как правильно сказал Игорёк 


> сопли для беспроблемных.

----------


## Кыса

А по моему милосерднее заставить девушку бросить вас самостоятельно. Вам уже все равно, а психически лучше переносится.

----------


## Мара

сопли для беспроблемных..эх...

вы вообще способны воспринимать творчество то? или вам только мясо, кровь, боль подавай? для того что бы потешить себя - у меня все еще не так хреново
хотя...мужчины не умеют мыслить образами и ассоциациями, чувственное восприятие больше женщинам принадлежит, посему...

----------


## dukha

> мужчины не умеют мыслить образами и ассоциациями, чувственное восприятие больше женщинам принадлежит, посему...


 ...посему пошел. Отсюда. Вон.

----------


## The loser

> вы вообще способны воспринимать творчество-то?


 Конечно, способны. Но если творчество про сопли, то почему мы не можем так прямо и назвать его - соплями?

----------


## Мара

у каждого свое понятие соплей) я вот брутальный юмор не перевораиваю
а у полозковой ну никак не сопли, все довольно жестко, просто про чувства
если нахвать соплями все что о любви, то да, это сопли :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The loser

> если называть соплями все что о любви, то да, это сопли


 Ну, наверно, можно и о любви писать без соплей. Например, о любви к Родине :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Мара

Февраль, не провоцируй меня...
ты шовинист и ты мне противен

----------


## Игорёк

Инвалид дцп, не станет читать книгу о сломаной судьбе спортсмена. Он не поймет проблем героя. 
Люди которых можно любить, и которые сами любить способны - беспроблемные, с позиции тех кто не способен.
Согласен про любовь к Родине. Но в данном случае речь кок раз о любви к противоположному полу.

----------


## Мара

Игорёк ты достал со своим бредом про беспроблемность! что за ахинею ты несешь? если ты сам не способен любить, то при чем тут проблемность или беспроблемность??? ТЫ сам а не ТЕБЯ 
ты зациклился на свроей проблемности и ничего вокруг не видишь - высшая степень эгоизма, не удивительно, что при этом тебя невозможно полюбить, все проблемы в твоем восполенном воображении и ты вцепился в них как утопающий за соломинку ибо если бы хоть на сеунду ты вообразил, что проблемы твои - надуманные, то как бы тогда ты жил? это была бы еще большая драма чем есть сейчас
ужасно осознать, что сам себе всю жизнь запрещал жить...

----------


## Игорёк

> ТЫ сам а не ТЕБЯ


 Не знаю что тут первично. Возможно я (или кто-то другой) не способен любить потому что меня (его) любить было нельзя. Совершенно искрене могу сказать что я люблю Родину (не государство), люблю свою собаку, люблю технику, науку. Как я могу любить женщин если они сами воротят от меня нос ? Это философия о курице и яйце.

----------


## Мара

> Как я могу любить женщин если они сами воротят от меня нос ?


 вот и получается, что даже в теории ты способен любить только любовь к тебе, не более...

----------


## Шол

Заходите к нам в гости

----------


## trypo

универсального рецепта нет , как бы не хотелось верить в обратное

пс. битлы в своей yesterday воплотили все возможные слова по этой теме.
гениальнее уже не будет.

----------


## Melissa

Я люблю тех кто любит меня, гы. Мазохизм любить того кто отпинывает.

----------


## Римма

аххаа, а у Полозковой всё верно до тошноты)) обязательно надо честно поговорить и устроить истерику, и проплакаться. последнее желание и последняя милость)) хехх. чтоб не было вопросов, недоговоренностей и нетающего ледника под легкими.

----------


## microbe

Что-то Риммы нет на форуме.

----------

